# My first Drahthaar is now home



## Mr Muleskinner

Named him Festis. It sure doesn't take long to get attached that is for sure. It still amazes me how much a person can learn about a dog in one day.


----------



## Bax*

Congrats on the new addition! Looks like a great pup 8)


----------



## leviwin

Nice looking dog


----------



## Markthehunter88

Warms the soul! cant wait to watch the [email protected]$ grow!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

Way custom dude! Nice pup!


----------



## JuddCT

Looks real good!


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16

He looks great. Good luck with im


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

He might have a weight problem after bears butt feeding him the equivelant of a half rack of ribs. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

That was a great weekend to start him off on that is for sure. Tons of people, attention, other dogs, food, outdoors, rivers and got to bury his nose in a big Tom.


----------



## bwhntr

Nice pup!!!


----------



## leviwin

Better be careful around those cats. Mine loves them a little too much and it doesn't make my wife happy. He sure does help keep the feral cat population down though.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

That makes me all the happier to have him.


----------



## jeff788

Congrats on the good looking pup. Keep us updated.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

Right now, like most pups, he has two speeds.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

After about 3 days we changed his name to "Brew". "Festis" was still my favorite but the family liked Brew and it's not as though I haven't always loved a good Brew myself. 

Not the best of photos but I need to download a ton of them from my Nikon. The pup is growing like a weed and we are connected at the hip. I take him everywhere.


----------



## Bax*

Thats a good lookin pup! Glad to hear that you are spending lots of time together.

My wife gets butt hurt that my dog follows me everywhere and doesnt listen to my wife. But its because we spend so much time together. So I think its a good thing that you have that opportunity to be together.

Random thought: I read an article the other day speculating that dogs were key to humans climbing to the top of the food chain and that this is one of the reasons why they are man's best friend. I cant find the article now, but I thought it was pretty cool when you begin to realize just how important a good hunting dog was to our ancestors. They could have meant the difference between starving to death and having food to eat!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

I saw that article and just didn't have time to read it. I wish I remembered where it was as well. If you do remember let me know.

As far as the wife goes....I wish she thought I was as good as this pup does.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

Thought I would share a couple of pics of Brew. The pic on the hill is from the end of May. The pic in the kitchen is from last night. The beard is coming in and the pup has just been a blast. He is pretty much attached to my hip.


----------



## JuddCT

The puppy is looking really good great pics!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

thank you sir. He has been a handful, as 16 week pup should be, but coming along great.


----------



## leviwin

Looks a lot like my DD, Buck, when he was a pup. Good looking dog


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

Here is an updated pic of Brew. He is really coming into to his own.


----------



## Packfish

a wonderful feeling isn't it


----------



## goonsquad

Now I know what my GSP would look like with hair! 
great looking dog.


----------

